# Changes to HORIZONTAL LAWS FROM JUNE 2013



## suec65 (Jul 17, 2013)

I understand there are several changes to the Horizontal Law AS FROM JUNE 2013 can anyone tell me what these are and the implications THANKS


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suec65 said:


> I understand there are several changes to the Horizontal Law AS FROM JUNE 2013 can anyone tell me what these are and the implications THANKS


I haven't heard of any changes - where did you hear this?


----------



## suec65 (Jul 17, 2013)

our Administrator told our president and vice president that several new laws where coming into force and there was an article mentioning this in think it was leader but our administrator away at min will eventually tell them next month but I was just jumping gun wondering what they are believe one is about that debt i.e. community fees owing on property sold urb can now claim 4 years back instead of previous 2 years, from new owner if they purchase house with debt on and think there is something about quorum for voting changing at meetings, believe the numbers or % have changed? so wondering if anyone knows what the other changes are


----------

